# Check Engine Light: Code P0597



## brigham93 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just purchased a used 2012 Cruze a couple months ago, and the check engine light has come on a couple of times since (and then turned off). AutoZone has read it as a P0597 code (thermostat heater control circuit). It appears that quite a few others have had the same problem. Since it appears to be a widespread problem, I was wondering if anyone could give me some help of what to say when I take it into the dealer. Also, for those that have had it fixed, were any of you able to convince them to not charge for it? And what exactly did they need to do to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Current mileage on your, what model is it, Cruze?

Rob


----------



## brigham93 (Sep 1, 2014)

It's an LS with about 54,000 miles on it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The thermostat has failed. It's under the power train warranty so take it in for repair.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

brigham93 said:


> I just purchased a used 2012 Cruze a couple months ago, and the check engine light has come on a couple of times since (and then turned off). AutoZone has read it as a P0597 code (thermostat heater control circuit). It appears that quite a few others have had the same problem. Since it appears to be a widespread problem, I was wondering if anyone could give me some help of what to say when I take it into the dealer. Also, for those that have had it fixed, were any of you able to convince them to not charge for it? And what exactly did they need to do to fix it? Thanks!


Hey Brigham93,

We definitely agree with Obermd, and we would be happy to assist you with anything involving the dealership. Please feel free to send us over a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Meggy81 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm very glad I have found this forum! I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze, I purchased it in June of 2012. I'm just at 52k miles and now the check engine light is going on and off with a code of P0597. It would come on, then go out at random, sometimes a few times a day, and sometimes not for weeks. The cooling fan is constantly on and sounds like a helicopter is landing under my hood. I thought it had gone away because for the last few weeks I had not seen it, but it seems this week it is back on and I've noticed a horrible smell coming on when I crank up the heat. The vehicle does not register that it is overheating at all. 

I called a few of my local Chevy dealers, and was told by both that it would be a minimum of $98 per hour to have it diagnosed and that it could take several hours. "Roughly $98 - $294 for the diagnosis alone! I don't have the ability to drop several hundred dollars to diagnose a problem to simply be told that the repair would cost me several hundred more. One service dept advised me that if it was outside of the engine that it would likely not be covered by my powertrain warranty. Neither of my local dealers have available time in the next 24-48 hours but I was told that I could drop off my Cruze and rent a vehicle until they had availability... sigh. I was also told they were booked solid servicing recalls. I'm worried that I shouldn't be driving it with this issue, but I cannot be without a vehicle - that is the reason I purchased a new "reliable" car. 

If this is a common issue why are the dealers telling people it is likely not covered by warranty?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Meggy81 said:


> I'm very glad I have found this forum! I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze, I purchased it in June of 2012. I'm just at 52k miles and now the check engine light is going on and off with a code of P0597. It would come on, then go out at random, sometimes a few times a day, and sometimes not for weeks. The cooling fan is constantly on and sounds like a helicopter is landing under my hood. I thought it had gone away because for the last few weeks I had not seen it, but it seems this week it is back on and I've noticed a horrible smell coming on when I crank up the heat. The vehicle does not register that it is overheating at all.
> 
> I called a few of my local Chevy dealers, and was told by both that it would be a minimum of $98 per hour to have it diagnosed and that it could take several hours. "Roughly $98 - $294 for the diagnosis alone! I don't have the ability to drop several hundred dollars to diagnose a problem to simply be told that the repair would cost me several hundred more. One service dept advised me that if it was outside of the engine that it would likely not be covered by my powertrain warranty. Neither of my local dealers have available time in the next 24-48 hours but I was told that I could drop off my Cruze and rent a vehicle until they had availability... sigh. I was also told they were booked solid servicing recalls. I'm worried that I shouldn't be driving it with this issue, but I cannot be without a vehicle - that is the reason I purchased a new "reliable" car.
> 
> If this is a common issue why are the dealers telling people it is likely not covered by warranty?


Hi Meggy81,

I am truly sorry for these concerns with your vehicle, and I would be happy to look into this further for you. Please feel free to reach out to me in a private message and include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GACruze (Feb 21, 2015)

Patsy G,

My 2011 cruze with 46,000 miles has the same problem. Any thoughts on this being covered under warranty since it impacts emissions testing/certification?


----------



## greenmeansgo (Feb 7, 2013)

I have 2012, 30,000 miles, Eco trim. The same thing has happened to me twice. Once in November of 2013 and again in Nov 2014. The fact that the 2nd time happened a year after (to the day!) has made me suspicious. Mine needed a thermostat replacement and was covered both times. I will have continued coverage for this part after the warranty expires (so I'm told) because it's a noted ongoing issue....with my vehicle. It's either a bad part or there's some quality control issues with circuitry leading up to the part. I'm not so sure it won't need another replacement though because the dealer verified that it was the same part number as the previous two parts. I had a long conversation with the dealer and Chevy customer service, but they only seem interested in addressing this particular issue as it arrises rather than doing a root cause analysis to determine what the problem is. I had a 95 Cavalier and that car was great. I thought my experience would be the same with the Cruze. With the amount of recalls this car has had an now this I'm starting to think I got a lemon.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

greenmeansgo said:


> I have 2012, 30,000 miles, Eco trim. The same thing has happened to me twice. Once in November of 2013 and again in Nov 2014. The fact that the 2nd time happened a year after (to the day!) has made me suspicious. Mine needed a thermostat replacement and was covered both times. I will have continued coverage for this part after the warranty expires (so I'm told) because it's a noted ongoing issue....with my vehicle. It's either a bad part or there's some quality control issues with circuitry leading up to the part. I'm not so sure it won't need another replacement though because the dealer verified that it was the same part number as the previous two parts. I had a long conversation with the dealer and Chevy customer service, but they only seem interested in addressing this particular issue as it arrises rather than doing a root cause analysis to determine what the problem is. I had a 95 Cavalier and that car was great. I thought my experience would be the same with the Cruze. With the amount of recalls this car has had an now this I'm starting to think I got a lemon.


11-12 is in the window of 1st production model issues. This is gonna be "normal" for most cars you purchase in that window. Most my 1st year cars had horrible issues but this is a small issue. 13 the bugs mostly worked themselves out and 14 mostly should be spot on. 15 too new so we can't see what all they changed internally for the best. 

You have any other dealerships to go to? Part numbers don't change for upgraded parts most of the times but Nov 2014 isn't too long ago. When you said you talked to Chevy Customer Service, was that on the phone or online using car forums or #Twitter?


----------



## greenmeansgo (Feb 7, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> 11-12 is in the window of 1st production model issues. This is gonna be "normal" for most cars you purchase in that window. Most my 1st year cars had horrible issues but this is a small issue. 13 the bugs mostly worked themselves out and 14 mostly should be spot on. 15 too new so we can't see what all they changed internally for the best.
> 
> You have any other dealerships to go to? Part numbers don't change for upgraded parts most of the times but Nov 2014 isn't too long ago. When you said you talked to Chevy Customer Service, was that on the phone or online using car forums or #Twitter?


I spoke with Chevy customer service on the phone.


----------

